# Raising Pixie frog tadpoles?



## bugmankeith (Jul 2, 2012)

How fast do tadpoles become froglets, how hot or cold can the water be, and what do you feed newly metamorph froglets?


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 3, 2012)

Are these rarely bred because over 30 views and no help from anyone?

I went ahead and bought 3 out of 5 tadpoles, the pet store said they had a few die off and they were sorry they kept them from the guy who gave them away because he had bred too many of them. They had them in a half filled critter keeper with dirty water and a tiny water plant, no wonder they were dying... I tried giving some advice for the 2 left so I hope they live.

Mine are in a small critter keeper with treated water, about a foot deep. I have finely ground goldfish flakes and algae wafers for them to eat, and added some thawed daphnia for protein. These little guys were starving as soon as they went in the tank they were eating! After a few hours there bodies had literally went from flat to round and there activity level had increased. When they are slightly larger they will get boiled romaine lettuce, and thawed bloodworms and beef heart too with the flakes and algae (in small amounts of course). 

I'll try to take photos as they grow and hope for the best they become little froggy munchers!


----------



## Hobo (Jul 4, 2012)

I believe they very seldom breed in captivity, and only so do with hormone therapy or something like that.


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 4, 2012)

Hobo said:


> I believe they very seldom breed in captivity, and only so do with hormone therapy or something like that.


I heard by them hibernating and then being woken up simulating a downpour will make them breed and although it's possible I'd imagine you'd need a room or greenhouse to duplicate temps and humidity. 

Your right on one thing I've yet to find any tadpoles for sale so if these truly are pixie tadpoles I got very lucky.


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 5, 2012)

Here are the tadpoles, best photos I could get they are tiny.


----------



## Aviara (Jul 5, 2012)

You may consider investing in a small aquarium with a filter. I have no experience with any other tadpoles, but I have often raised American Bullfrog tadpoles in my aquaria alongside fish, and they seem to do well there. Like any aquarium fish, their wastes need to be closely monitored because they can be poisoned by excess ammonia, nitrites or nitrates. Other than that, you seem to be doing a great job.


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 5, 2012)

I was thinking that at first but I noticed these tadpoles dont like water disturbance, afterall from what I read they live in temporary pools or shallow ponds so there is little to no water circulation they are not strong swimmers. I cannot find anything online about anyone raising these tadpoles, only adults, so all I can do is try my best and guess what they will like. So far the diet seems perfect as within 2 days they all have little leg stubs already! BY the time id be able to get a tank setup they might be froglets, they are supposed to grow really fast and now that they are getting proper nutrition they should grow fast. By the way, in the photo the stuff on the bottom was crushed algae wafers and goldfish flakes, I used my cameras macro so those tiny pieces are nearly invisible to the naked eye. I'm being careful not to overfeed and always add half new water each day to prevent waste buildup and have a medicine dropper I can suck up uneaten food.


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 8, 2012)

New photos


----------



## poisoned (Jul 9, 2012)

Those legs are really cute


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 9, 2012)

poisoned said:


> Those legs are really cute


Right before they become froglets they should have a fat body and stubby legs it will be very cute.


----------



## poisoned (Jul 9, 2012)

bugmankeith said:


> Right before they become froglets they should have a fat body and stubby legs it will be very cute.


I love those froglets with tails


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 14, 2012)

They are growing very fast now, the largest 2 can swim using there back legs.


----------



## Zman181 (Jul 15, 2012)

They are so precious.  It is great that you get to have them from the tadpole stage on.  Best of luck!  Keep up the good work


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 15, 2012)

Zman181 said:


> They are so precious.  It is great that you get to have them from the tadpole stage on.  Best of luck!  Keep up the good work


Once they start eating well as froglets I am giving them away, they will be too costly to feed and house, especially if they become giant males. But im very happy to be able to raise the tadpoles so im happy to share the growth for those who want to know what they look like growing up.


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 17, 2012)

The two largest tadpoles both got arms today! I had trouble with one tadpole getting its arm stuck, but luckily its out now and looking good. Both tadpoles were moved to there own tank with shallow water and stones, until they turn into froglets. The smallest tadpole, which I think is the runt and legs just begun to grow, is alone and slowly growing now that is has no competition it should grow fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zman181 (Jul 18, 2012)

bugmankeith said:


> The two largest tadpoles both got arms today! I had trouble with one tadpole getting its arm stuck, but luckily its out now and looking good. Both tadpoles were moved to there own tank with shallow water and stones, until they turn into froglets. The smallest tadpole, which I think is the runt and legs just begun to grow, is alone and slowly growing now that is has no competition it should grow fast.


They are looking great   You are/have done an excellent job with them.


----------



## Hobo (Jul 18, 2012)

From the few pics I've seen, those don't look like pyxie tadpoles at all.
Check it out.


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 18, 2012)

Hobo said:


> From the few pics I've seen, those don't look like pyxie tadpoles at all.
> Check it out.


Your right they don't have a line on the back! If this is true the pet store I got them scammed me and other people saying they are pixie frog tadpoles. What do they look like, both frogs and toads can be brown I have no idea what they are??? I'll continue to post updates here and hopefully get an I'd.


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 18, 2012)

My largest tadpole is a froglet now.  This is the one who had arm trouble, you'd never know it though he/she is perfectly fine now. Any idea what species, and when to feed, would fruit flies be good?


----------



## lizardminion (Jul 19, 2012)

These tadpoles(and toadlets) look like the local toad tadpoles I used to raise.


----------



## OphidianDelight (Jul 20, 2012)

I have my doubts as to whether those are pyxies, too.  You seem to be doing well with them, though.  Good job.


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 21, 2012)

My oldest one caught a fruit fly today but the fly got away, still hasnt actually eaten but is trying very hard! The first photo is the sibling who just became a froglet, more grayish coloring but its front leg are curved in the poor fella has a hard time jumping.  Toawrds the bottom is the updated photo of the first one, I got lucky and got a photo right as its mouth was open to try and get a fly, and it goes after the camera when it flashes!


----------



## OphidianDelight (Jul 21, 2012)

That picture with the mouth open is a great shot!  Perfect timing!


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm a little worried, this froglet/toadlet has been trying to eat fruit flies for the past 3 days and has yet to eat one. It caught 2 twice and they got away. It hops madly after them and now that its in a cage with moist soil and dead leaves it feels more natural. When a fruit flies runs away it chases after flicking out its tongue, but as soon as the fly stops, or runs towards it, it flees almost as if in fear, and with fruit flies they run everywhere crazy.  Will he/she learn to hunt?


----------



## Zman181 (Jul 21, 2012)

They look very cute.  They wil instinctively hunt.


----------



## PrettyHate (Jul 21, 2012)

Maybe try pinhead crickets if those are available to you?


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 24, 2012)

I am going to release the toadlets, they have not eaten anything and are getting dangerously thin. I know for a fact they can and will eat springtails but I dont have those in bulk so they will have the best luck outside with all the bugs there to hunt. I still have the last tadpole who now is growing so as long as thats healthy it too eventually will be released.


----------



## Hobo (Jul 24, 2012)

Releasing possibly non-native animals?
Not such a good idea I think.


----------



## PrettyHate (Jul 24, 2012)

Hobo said:


> Releasing possibly non-native animals?
> Not such a good idea I think.


Agreed. That is how we get invasive species like cane toads...


----------



## Hobo (Jul 24, 2012)

Try and find someone local who keeps dart frogs; they usually have (or know where to get) springtails. If the frogs are waning, you might wanna look up making a pedialyte bath for it.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 25, 2012)

Hobo said:


> Releasing possibly non-native animals?
> Not such a good idea I think.


It's a terrible idea. There are so many potentially devastating issues that can (and according to the media have) come from irresponsible keepers releasing their pets. Do not release them, no matter the circumstances!


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jul 25, 2012)

bugmankeith said:


> I am going to release the toadlets, they have not eaten anything and are getting dangerously thin. I know for a fact they can and will eat springtails but I dont have those in bulk so they will have the best luck outside with all the bugs there to hunt. I still have the last tadpole who now is growing so as long as thats healthy it too eventually will be released.


How about killing them if you don't want them, its better than releasing a potentially invasive species into the wild. Or give them to someone else who wants them.

Its harsh but the alternatives are worse.


----------

